# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Ku ndodhet Albanopolis

## BARAT

*Albanopolis- Qyteti i Bardhe apo Guri i Bardhe ?*


Gjeografi i lashtë Klaud Ptolemeu (90-160), për herë
të parë përmendi popullin "alban" dhe kryeqytetin e tij Albanopolis, të
vendosur prapa Durrësit. Ana Komnena (1083-1146), e bija e perandorit
bizantin, Aleksi I, e cila, në historinë e saj të njohur, shkruante se
popullsia, që ndodhet pas Durrësit, e quante veten "Arbanez".

Në fillim të shekullit XII, normanët, në këngën e Rolandit në gjuhën frënge,
e quanin krahinën nga Durrësi në Vlorë ALBANA. Bota perëndimore vazhdoi të
përdorte emërtimin ALBANIA, gjatë periudhës 150 vjeçare të kryqëzatave
1096-1208, ku Durrësi u bë porti kryesor dhe rruga Egnatia u bë shtegu
kryesor përmes Shqipërisë Qendrore, që të nxirrte në Kostandinopojë dhe më
tutje në Lindje.

----------


## Kreksi

Veshtire eshte qe ne sot te percaktohemi se cili ishte Albanopolisi i vjeter, berati apo Kruja ?
Mirepo sa i perkete   pozites gjeografike asnje nder keto qytete te sotme nuk mund te mbushte kerkesat e duhura se sa berati.
Pse Berati ?
Berati ka mundesi qe te jete albanopolisi i vjeter sepse shtrihet ne nje pozite te pershtatshme ku lidhen gati se te gjitha rruget e metejshme qe e pershkojne tere Shqiperine aktuale, pra nje kryeqytet  me ze te madh duhej te ishte i një pikë lidhese ku nga aty shperndaheshin te gjitha arterjet  deri tek qytezat tjera te vendit.
Mandej shtrohet edhe nje pytje kyqe; a  mori emrin Albanapolisi nga se ishte qytet i Albanise apo  pershkak te  shkelqimit te tij si qytet i bukur me shtepit  e tija te bardha ?
Si referanca po e marrim emertimin e ketij qyteti ne shekullin e XIV kur ky qytet u pushtua nga sllavet(serbet e bullgaret) qe e quajten me emrin Beligrad= Qyteti i Bardh  ne shqipe, por nese e perkthejm ne latinishten na del Albapolis= prap qyteti i badrdh  !
Pra ketu mund te themi se pushtuesit sllav kan ndrruar variantin e vjeter latin duke e emertuar kete qytet ne gjuhen e tyre Beligrad.
per mua pa dysho njehere per nje heri mbetem ne kete pozicion se berati i sotem na ishte dkur Albanapolisi i vjeter i cekur nga gjeografi Ptolemeeu.

----------


## BARAT

> Veshtire eshte qe ne sot te percaktohemi se cili ishte Albanopolisi i vjeter, berati apo Kruja ?
> Mirepo sa i perkete   pozites gjeografike asnje nder keto qytete te sotme nuk mund te mbushte kerkesat e duhura se sa berati.
> Pse Berati ?
> Berati ka mundesi qe te jete albanopolisi i vjeter sepse shtrihet ne nje pozite te pershtatshme ku lidhen gati se te gjitha rruget e metejshme qe e pershkojne tere Shqiperine aktuale, pra nje kryeqytet  me ze te madh duhej te ishte i një pikë lidhese ku nga aty shperndaheshin te gjitha arterjet  deri tek qytezat tjera te vendit.
> Mandej shtrohet edhe nje pytje kyqe; a  mori emrin Albanapolisi nga se ishte qytet i Albanise apo  pershkak te  shkelqimit te tij si qytet i bukur me shtepit  e tija te bardha ?
> Si referanca po e marrim emertimin e ketij qyteti ne shekullin e XIV kur ky qytet u pushtua nga sllavet(serbet e bullgaret) qe e quajten me emrin Beligrad= Qyteti i Bardh  ne shqipe, por nese e perkthejm ne latinishten na del Albapolis= prap qyteti i badrdh  !
> Pra ketu mund te themi se pushtuesit sllav kan ndrruar variantin e vjeter latin duke e emertuar kete qytet ne gjuhen e tyre Beligrad.
> per mua pa dysho njehere per nje heri mbetem ne kete pozicion se berati i sotem na ishte dkur Albanapolisi i vjeter i cekur nga gjeografi Ptolemeeu.


Pershendetje Kreksi

Eshte pak veshtire te jete Berati ne ate vend qe e vendosin hartat, por besoj se edhe Berati ka lidhje ALBANET. 
Berati ka qene patjeter qytet shume i rendesishem, por a eshte i vetmi qe mbajti ate emer? Pra diskutimi mund te kryhet ne disa plane. 
Ku i pari eshte pse I BARDHE?

Me poshte po bej disa ilustirime per te qene me ne brendesi te diskutimit.

*Iliret*


*Albanet*


Harte e Ilirise, ku mun te shihen ALBANE dhe ILIRIA bashke

----------


## BARAT

Pra ALBANET ose ILIRET/HYLLET jane thjesht TE BARDHET, por jo vetem per dallim ngjyre te lekures.

PARTHIN  eshte BARDHIN
Dhe Parthinet i shtohen zinxhirit te emertimit : 
*HYLLIR / ALBAN / PARTHIN*




ps
interesant duket dhe fakti se nje qytet mban emrin e Eneas ne kete harte

----------


## Kreksi

Shume interesante eto arta qe na i solle, ju pergezoj.
Ptoleme i numron edhe disa fise tjera dhe qytete si per shembell SKIRTONES ne veri te Shqiperise, afer Shkodres mirepo qe eshte me interesante ne hartat turke Beratin e quajn Arnaut-Beligrad...
Mirepo te permendim edhe Elbasanin patjeter ku sipas nje referance te Pouqeville Elbasani eshte Albanapolis i dikurshem i ndertuar buz lumit Skombi qe turqit e thrrasin Tobi...por nese perkthehet ne gjuhen turke ky emer do thote Dhija e eger apo "dhija e malit"...
Pra ne mes te Elbasanit e beratit une kisha thene se duhet te ishte Berati qyteti i kerkuar me emrin Albanapolis.

----------


## BARAT

*Dh.Pilika*:
_Diodori na mëson se ishulli kaonas i Korkyrës, i cili vetvetiu na sjell ndër mend binjakun dalmat, mban emrin e motrës së Pellazgut, stërgjyshen e përbashkët të gjithë pellazgëve._

Shiko emertimet ne brigjet dalmate:
*HYLL-is* Melita dhe Korkyra

----------


## dust

Albanopolis ishte nje qytet antik ne Ilirine e lashte,kryeqyteti i Albanoi-t,nje tribu Ilire.Ndodhet afer fshatit Zgerdhesh ne Kruje.

----------


## klaus fisher

Edhe une per Zgerdheshin kam degjuar

----------


## Gjak Arberor

Ne juglindje te Krujes prane fshatit Zgerdhesh ndodhen mbetjet e nje qyteti antik. Gure te stermedhenj te latuar ne forma te rregullta drejtkendeshe formojne ate cka mbetet nga Albano Polisi i lashte

----------


## Gjak Arberor

mundte quhet shume lehte qyteti i gurte ose igurit te bardhe (sic e dini Kruja shquhet per gurin gelqeror)

----------


## BARAT

Qyteti antik Albanopoli
(Zgerdheshi i sotem)
    Mbetjet e qytetit antik Albanopoli gjenden ndermjet qytetit te Fush- Krujes dhe atij te Krujes, vetem 10 km larg Aeroportit nacional Nene Tereza. Megjithese ende i pazbuluar dhe studjuar mire, tani atje duken qarte muret rrethues dhe disa objekte te tjere karakteristik. Te dhenat e para te shkruara per kete qytet gjenden ne vepren e Ptolemeut Gjeografia, ne shekullin e dyte te eres tone. Mendohet qe qyeteti ka qene kryeqendra e fisit ilir te Albaneve, nga te cilet rrjedh edhe emri i sotem i shqiptareve. Sipas studimeve te dijetarit te shquar shqiptar Prof. Selim Islami, qyteti ka lulezuar nga mesi i shekullit te IV deri ne shekullin e I para eres se re. Ai u ndertua fillimisht mbi bazen e nje vendbanimi te fortifikuar te fiseve ilire te ketyre trevave gjate periudhes protourbane.
    Studime e germime te pjeseshme qe njihen, jane bere ne kete qytet qe ne mesin e shekullit te XIX nga shume dijetar te huaj nder te cilet austriaku Georg Hahn. Rilevimi i pare topografik i zones se qytetit eshte bere ne qershor te vitit 1919 nga arkeolloget austriake Praschniker e Schober. Vecanerisht ata bene rilevimin e sistemit te fortifikimit dhe studjuan muret karakteristik rrethues te ndertuar me blloqe guresh kuadratik shume te medhenj.
    Eshte provuar qe ne kohen e lulezimit te tij, Albanopoli ishte nje nga qytetet me te rendesishme te Ilirise dhe qe kishte marrdhenie te fuqishme tregetare me qytete dhe treva te tjera. Gjate germimeve atje jane zbuluar gjetja te shumta nder te cilat shume monedha te prera ne Dyrrah, Apolloni, Lisus, Korkyre, Maqedoni etj.
    Me kalimin e shekujve, per shkak edhe te luftrave e levizjeve te medha ne Ballkan e ne tere Europen, Albanopoli e humbi rendesine e tij si qytet por ka lene te incizuara gjurmet e nje qyteterimi te lashte qe deshmojne historin e lavdishme te shqiptareve. Te vizitosh Albanopolin do te kesh mundesi te lexosh pak nga historia e Shqiperise. Te germosh e te studjosh Albanopolin, me siguri do te gjendesh perpara gjurmeve te nje qyteterimi te lashte te Mesdheut.

Shoqata Albanopoli. Tel. 00355 52 225272,
Mobile: 00355 692488043, e.mail: haxhitaga@gmail.com
U.P.R. "Tauleda

----------


## BARAT

Albanopoli-Zgerdheshi

About 30 minutes from Durrës is a partially excavated site that is referred to as Albanopoli. It is thought to be the site of the ancient capital city of Illyria. The following description is provided by Haxhi, who is leading the project to turn this site into a tourist attraction. The site is the focus of a project we are helping and the following is background information provided by the project director.

One hundred and forty years have passed since the famous Austrian scientist George Han, visited the ancient walls of the Illyrian castle in Zgerdhesh village near Kruja city, and formed the opinion that this place, called the Hill of Kakariqi, should be excavated to find the ancient Albanopoli ruins. The interest in this Illyrian city is linked to the national name of Albanians. Albanians have a historical witness to their capital Albanopoli, the ancient geographer and cartographer of the second century of Christ, Claud Ptoleme. He based his writings on the gathered knowledge by erudition science of that period which was dedicated to an important place to the Illyrian world and their localities. In his work, Geography, Albanopoli, the capital of Albanians, was placed in the latitude of 41°5 and in the longitude of 46°, between Mat and Shkumbin rivers (Ptoleme, III, 12, 20).

This important Illyrian centre was visited during the First World War by another Austrian scientist, K. Prashniker. Even though this archeologist did a short description and a plan-project, this investigator, well known in other cases for his detailed observations, produced in this case an investigation which has been a source of confusion (C. Praschniker  A  Schober  A. For. In Albanein und Montenegro, Wien 1919, pg. 28-30).

The speculation about Albanopoli has been supported by other scientist, like Tomachek (1893) Jiricek (1912), and P. Sesteri (1942), an Italian archaeologist, but his notes have not contributed anything new, compared to the two previously mentioned Austrian authors.

In this important Illyrian centre during the summer of 1969 and during 1973 was developed through expeditions organized by the Institute of Culture and Monuments and guided by archaeologists, restorers and famous historians like Selim Islami, Gjirak Karaiskay, etc. They did not reach any convincing arguments in favor of the opinion that Albanopoli is located in Zgerdhesh. They did however reach the conclusion that the hypothesis of G. Han, in which Ptoleme puts Albanopoli as a tagged city, remains always a valuable hypothesis and useful for research in the future. This statement: We do not know any other ancient centre bigger than Zgerdhesh  has made this hypothesis resistant.

We should not forget that the Zgerdhesh ruins have already been certified as ruins of an important Illyrian big city, which was built and flourished near another big city like Dyrrah, and for this fact it is worthy to be pursued by native and foreign scientists.

Haxhi Taga
Head of Albanopoli Association

----------


## BARAT

Zgerdheshi mendohet te jete Albanopoli i dikurshem, por nuk eshte variant i pakundershtueshem.
Nese eshte e vertete qe ai (Zgerdheshi) ka qene nje kryeqender Ilire, atehere edhe kerkimet e gjetjet duhet te ishin shume me te avancuara.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

shume hijerenda  muret e Zgerdheqit  ,por shkenca shqiptare nuk u morre kurre me historin e saj te lashte paragrekolatine----sic duket nuk u marrkan doktorrata e dekorata duke mesuar historin tende te lashte-por merren duke mbeshtetur perrallat me grekolatine

Barat 

me ka bere githmon pershtypje mali ne rreze te lumit prane Ndroqit---ky male ka nje forem te cuditshme edhe kushte natyrale  per ndertimin e nje qyteti te lashte-sipas tipave te  Visokos-

Lavdia e Albanopolit =turpi i arkeologjis shqiptare-fle ende nen dhe---ku????

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

> Zgerdheshi mendohet te jete Albanopoli i dikurshem, por nuk eshte variant i pakundershtueshem.
> Nese eshte e vertete qe ai (Zgerdheshi) ka qene nje kryeqender Ilire, atehere edhe kerkimet e gjetjet duhet te ishin shume me te avancuara.


dialekti gege gjendet  edhe ne mbishkrimet eteokretane etje ,keshtu ideja me nje qytet te fuqishem ilire ne lashtesi ,eshte ide qe mbeshtet ne baza mbishkrimore


mjafton tju kujtojm se dietaret latine adoptuan cdo arritje etruske edhe ja veshen latineve-keshtu behej shkenca ateher,,,,,edhe sote   me famkeqen akademi te tiranes e cila ja vesh grekolatinve c do arritje ne truallin tone--ndersa theniet e Bizantinit edhe Apollodorit per ndertesa paragrekolatine ,jane lene ne harres nga famekeqia e tiranes=qeftorja popullore

----------


## Kreksi

Sipas disa udhepershkruesve te shek. XVIII ata thojne se Albanopolis shtrihej dikur ne anen e  majte te  Drinit, nja 15, apo 16 lieux( perafersishte kilometra) ne lindje.
Mirepo ky aotor thote se ky qytete me nuk egziston fare sepse ai eshte demontuar krejtesishte deri ne themele...

----------


## Kreksi

Pra sipas te dhenave te ketij autorit ku edhe postova  e nese i referohemi ktyre te dhenave,   Albanopolis duhet kerkuar themelt e tij  nja 60 KM ne lindje nga ana e majte e lumit Drini, perafersishte ne kete sektor.

----------

